# What do you all drink?



## cappo5150 (May 24, 2004)

I've cut out sodas and juice from my diet. I'm getting tired of having water with my meals, I need something else.  What else do you all drink with your meals?  I've bought some crystal light, but I need some more suggestions. Also, I'm not a big fan of diet sodas.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 24, 2004)

Tequila!
But honestly i only drink water, milk, and green tea
Sodas taste like ass to me and i don't ever see the need to drink crystal light or other junk like that


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Water, Green tea, crystal light, coffee and 1 diet soda.


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

I drink water, milk, and juice.  What's wrong with juice?  Sometimes I will drink juice to cover a fluid and a fruit for a meal.  I know there is sugar in juice, but if you're bulking it shouldn't be a problem.  As well, the sugar is not the same as the sugar you find in soda.


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 25, 2004)

Heaps of milk (as well as mixed with protein shakes), juice, water, tea and sometimes coffee, although, i dont drink anything during meal time...


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Water, Green tea, crystal light, coffee and 1 diet soda.



Jodi, you are just the perfect model of health 

Now me I drink moonshine,  shots of Jack Daniels,  Heinekin Beer, and coke (All in moderation of course).  

And the perfect delivery system for creatine... "Moonshine".  Just don't like a match afterwards


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> Sodas taste like ass to me and i don't ever see the need to drink crystal light or other junk like that



Aztec,

You taste ass often?   

Sorry I couldn't resist that one


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

water, herbal decaf teas, lemon water, coffee and hey how about more WATER!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2004)

Water water and more water.  I also drink a 20oz coffee pretty much every morning.

I hear ya about getting sick of water though.  Sometimes I want something with a little flavor.  Then I'll opt for a Diet Coke or a Gatorade (100 calories in a bottle of Gatorade).

Oh yeah, and beer.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

H 2 0


----------



## Paynne (May 25, 2004)

I can taste the difference between filtered water and spring water...and most tap waters taste like crap to me.  Make sure you get some good spring water, Deer Park is my favorite,  and that helps a lot.  Add some lemon or lime to it.  Or get a sparkling water. I've gotten so used to drinking it that I crave it.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

PERRIER too


----------



## sara (May 25, 2004)

Fat-free Sugar Free Hot Cocoa!!! 
Tea
Water


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

I drink Water, Lemon Water, One Diet Coke a day, & sometimes Diet Arizona Green Tea


----------



## cappo5150 (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I guess I will try the water with lemon.  I can't drink milk with a meal or by itself, the taste will make me puke.  But I can have it with a protien shake or cereal with no problem.


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

Diet iced tea, crystal light, or water!


----------



## TGame (May 25, 2004)

Lots of water, diet Arizona Green tea, Half decaf coffee, and sometimes diet Snapple teas.


----------



## rockcrest (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I drink water, milk, and juice.  What's wrong with juice?  Sometimes I will drink juice to cover a fluid and a fruit for a meal.  I know there is sugar in juice, but if you're bulking it shouldn't be a problem.  As well, the sugar is not the same as the sugar you find in soda.



i stay away from juice because of the high fructose corn syrup and of course the sugar.  i pretty much only drink water.  when i'm out a club lately i've been drinking seltzer w/ lemon.  i have a few beers or a scotch every 2 weeks or so


----------



## aztecwolf (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Aztec,
> 
> You taste ass often?
> ...


hey man you do some crazy stuff while in college in Mexico


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Yeah,  I can imagine Aztec


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> I've cut out sodas and juice from my diet. I'm getting tired of having water with my meals, I need something else.  What else do you all drink with your meals?  I've bought some crystal light, but I need some more suggestions. Also, I'm not a big fan of diet sodas.



I drink water 90% of the time, the rest is either green tea and at night sometimes I use crystal light to kill the carb cravings...


----------



## plouffe (May 25, 2004)

Diet Pepsi, Milk, Water, Poweraid


----------



## aztecwolf (May 25, 2004)

poweraid is nasty plouffe, you like that stuff?


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Can I call upon one of you model citizens to be my designated driver sometime?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

I heard about that Koolaid stuff, the Koolaid jammers stuffs, with "electrolytes", I am aware of what electrolytes are, but do you think this stuff actually is good for you, apparently has only 10 calories in each package of the ready-made drinks. I have tried it, its not as sugary as the original koolaid, but tastes better than powerade and gatorade to me.


----------



## plouffe (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> poweraid is nasty plouffe, you like that stuff?




I mix it with my creatine. I bought a tub of 30 servings of poweraid powder for 2 dollars on sale at Meijer, it's pretty good. And yeah, the stuff don't taste to bad.


----------



## Xantix (May 26, 2004)

I personally like drinking Diet Nestea, carbonated soft drinks gives me too much gas.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

I just mix my creatine with milk.   I kill 3 birds with one stone...
I mix up my creatine, glutamine, and get my protein from the milk alone     Does have a few calories, but for just 2 cups of low fat  milk ...its not that bad .


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

I dump a SF Red Bull into my gallon of water when it's 1/4 down, then at 3/4 down I dump in another.  

After thats gone I start on my second jug of water with a little lemon juice squeezed into it and if I feel the need 3 packs of splenda.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Damn Manic, you should market that concoction


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Green tea, water, milk (when bulking), and sometimes Red Bull...thats it!

Oh...and I get drunk once every two weeks or so.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Green tea, water, milk (when bulking), and sometimes Red Bull...thats it!
> 
> Oh...and I get drunk once every two weeks or so.






Now there is man that is going to go somewhere


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

I just didn't say where


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Hey!  Once every two weeks isnt bad.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

I never said it was Var


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

O.k I'll admit for the past month I have imbibed the devils liquids.
It all started May 5 with a Corona, O.k 4 Corona's, then the next weekend I had a Guiness at a restaurant.  I killed a sixer of Heine last weekend.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

See now,   "Honesty" will take you a long way in this world.  It is important that we all be honest.

Thank you Maniclion for coming clean with us


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Here is Manic and a few of his buddies just the other day...

Just click 

HERE


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Manic only has a couple of beers though...



Manics couple beers


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Gunness and Corona are my weakness.  Gunniess during colder weather, Corona during the warmer months.  Oh and Captain Morgan anytime...Oh and Margaritas with Petrone (sp?) Tequila...and...uh...nevermind!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

I haven't really drank in like 2 years, but my favorites are

1. Heineken
2. Gordon 

For beers

And...

1. Long Island Iced Tea

For mixed drink


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Here is Manic and a few of his buddies just the other day...
> 
> Just click
> ...









Uhhhhh, uuuuuuuuhh,uhhhhhh

My reaction was his reaction in Animal House when they drop the case of JD.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Oh yeah Manic....

That was hillarious.  I watched that like 20 times as a kid.

Isn't this what he said...

Wholly Shit


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Or this...

They Took the Bar


----------



## cappo5150 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Oh and Margaritas with Petrone (sp?) Tequila...and...uh...nevermind!



Dam dude, those are some pricey margaritas if you put Patron in them.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I mix it with my creatine. I bought a tub of 30 servings of poweraid powder for 2 dollars on sale at Meijer, it's pretty good. And yeah, the stuff don't taste to bad.


i didn't know they made powdered poweraid (try saying that three times fast)
I like mixing my fruit punch gatorade powder, with vanilla whey, makes a nice manly pink pwo protein drink


----------



## DERELICTE (May 26, 2004)

water 
protein shakes
liquid thermo drinks


----------



## RxJx21 (May 26, 2004)

water 
gatorade
SOYmilk


----------



## supertech (May 26, 2004)

water
coffee
diet pepsi


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Wimp Supertech  
<Just kidding>


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 27, 2004)

i like AMBER BOCK  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

Bocks are good beers... 
I used to drink a lot of bocks,  double bocks, and even I think
triple bock beers.   Germany revolutionized the beer industry 
There was an authentic German restaurant that I used to have dinner at from time to time.  They served their beer at room temperature (like they do in Germany I believe) and served it right out of a wooden Keg    Awsome stuff!  And it gave you a high unlike any other beer I had.  It gave you a good pickup feeling, instead of a tired blah feeling.


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Dam dude, those are some pricey margaritas if you put Patron in them.



Yeah...one of the reasons I'm always broke.    I usually only go top shelf for the first one or two.  After that, taste becomes less of a factor.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Hey Balla...

Can you keep that ass in your avatar still for one second? I want to take a picture of it


----------



## benfica (May 28, 2004)

I drink milk(protein shake with it after workout) water, and juice.

Why is juice bad? too much sugur?


----------



## hithard51 (May 29, 2004)

cold seltzer i find really refreshing u can get it falvored too and its all natural


----------

